# Gurbani Kirtan #28 - Tilak Janju Rakha Prabh Taaka



## kaur-1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #28 - Tilak Janju Rakha Prabh Taaka*
 Dasam Granth Ang 131 Guru Gobind Singh Ji 



 iqlk jMvU rwKw pRB qw kw ] kIno bfo klU mih swkw ]
* Tilak janjhoo raakhaa Prabh taa kaa|| Keeno bado kaloo maih saakaa||*
* He protected the forehead mark(Tilak) and sacred thread (of the Hindus) which marked a great event in the Iron age.*

 swDn hyiq ieqI ijin krI ] sIsu dIAw pr sI n aucrI ] 13]
* Saadhan het(i) itoo jin(i) karee|| Sees(u) deeaa par see na ucharee||13||*
* For the sake of saints, he laid down his head without even a sign.*

 Drm hyiq swkw ijin kIAw ] sIsu dIAw pr isrru n dIAw ]
* Dharam het(i) saakaa jin keeaa|| Sees(u) deeaa par sirar(u) na deeaa||*
* For the sake of Dharma, he sacrificed himself. He laid down his head but not his creed.*

 nwtk cytk kIey kukwjw ] pRB logn kh Awvq lwjw ] 14]
* Naatak chetak keeae kukaajaa|| Prabh logan kah aavat laajaa||14||*
* The saints of the Lord abhor the performance of miracles and malpractices.

 TIkir Poir idlIis isir pRB kIXw pXwn ]
theekar(i) phor(i) Dilees(i) sir(i) Prabh pur keeyaa payaan||
Breaking the potsherd of his body head of the king of Delhi (Aurangzeb), He left for the abode of the Lord.

 qyg bhwdr sI ikRAw krI n iknhUM Awn ] 
 Teg Bahaadur see kriaa karee na keen-hoon aan||15||
None could perform such a feat as that of Tegh Bahadur.

 qyg bhwdr ky clq BXo jgq ko sok ]
Teg Bahaadur ke chalet bhayo jagat ko sok||
The whole world bemoaned the departure of Tegh Bahadur.

 hY hY hY sB jg BXo jY jY jY sur lok ] 16]
Hai hai hai sabh jag bhayo jai jai jai sur lok||16||
With the world Lamented, the gods hailed his arrival in heavens.

*
******
**********

 * 
"Through whom (Guru Tegh Bahadur) the Lord saved the tilak and sacred thread of these people (Hindus)

For the sake of God's saints, Guru Tegh Bahadur laid down his life.
His head was severed, but not a groan did he utter.

For the sake of righteousness he enacted this tragic episode.
He gave up his head, but not his persistence to do right.

No one can excel the pure loftiness of what Tegh Bahadur did;
The world of men was in grief when he left this earth.

But the world of gods was filled with the joy of his great triumph."*

  (From Bachittar Natak. Translation by Prof. Puran Singh) 

Theekar fore dilees sir, Prabh par kiyo payan,
* *Tegh Bahadur si kriya, Kari na kinhoo aan.
Tegh Bahadur ke chalat, Bhayo jagat main sog.
Hai hai hai sab jag bhayo, Jai jai jai sur log.
* 
 He burst the bonds of mortal clay
And went on to the abode of God.
No one ever performed an act as noble
As did Tegh Bahadur.

With the departure of Tegh Bahadur
The world was stricken with sorrow.
A wail of horror rent the earth,
A victor's welcome by the dwellers of heaven. 
*Bichitra Natak*​


----------

